# 323 Archery Douglasville - Cystic Fibrosis shoot



## Dyrewulf (Jul 13, 2013)

Our final shoot of the 2013 season will be held Saturday, August 17th, and will be a Cystic Fibrosis benefit shoot.  *THERE WILL BE NO PAYBACK! * $20 single fee for all classes, $30 per family. All proceeds go to the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation.
The Cystic Fibrosis shoot prizes are:


A two day deer hunt in Western Kentucky by Donaldson Creek Outfitters ($750 value) donaldsoncreekoutfitters.com
A $350 Bass Pro gift card
A free deer mount ($275 value)
3 coupons for free deer processing
In addition, there is an ongoing raffle for a Big Green Egg, retail value $950. Tickets are $10, the drawing will be at the shoot. Contact Kelly @ 678-614-0178 for more information or to purchase tickets in advance.

Visit 323 Archery's website for more news and information.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2013)

Lookin forward to it. Helping a great cause is what archers do best.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump -


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (Aug 6, 2013)

Count us in. Jr and I will be there for sure. Would'nt miss it for the world, plus it's for a great cause also. Need to get Brad in on this one too.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 7, 2013)

We may have to coordinate some kind of shenanigan to get Brad to come along


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 9, 2013)

Update - The Cystic Fibrosis shoot prizes are:

A two day deer hunt in Western Kentucky by Donaldson Creek Outfitters ($750 value) donaldsoncreekoutfitters.com

A $350 Bass Pro gift card
A free deer mount ($275 value)
3 coupons for free deer processing

In addition, there is an ongoing raffle for a Big Green Egg, retail value $950.   Tickets are $10, the drawing will be at the shoot. Contact Kelly @ 678-614-0178 for more information or to purchase tickets in advance. 

Also, lunch will be provided by Hudson's BBQ.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 10, 2013)

Just turned this shoot into a big deal. Y'all doing a good thing. Good luck with this shoot.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm hoping we see a ton of people, it's been pretty thin this year (25-38 folks) and I'd love to see 80-100.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 10, 2013)

Something else I just noticed on the *NEW* flyers (I'll get one scanned and put up later) is that the entry fee is a $20 donation for an individual $30 for a FAMILY.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 10, 2013)

Bump - added the information about $20 for individuals/$30 for families, and the prizes, to the top of the post.


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 11, 2013)

How is the shoot set up?  Classes, yardage, target types, etc. I live down the road and hope to come with a couple guys.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 11, 2013)

We USUALLY set up the normal, ASA style stakes for all classes, I'm pretty sure this weekend we'll do the same, but it might be 'short, middle, long,' since it's a 'for fun, benefit' shoot.  As always in these type of shoots, since folks aren't competing against each other for money and the prizes are all door prizes, pretty much shoot from where you want, with the gear you want, as long as both are safe. If you want to use a rangefinder, go ahead.  I'm shooting my hunting set up, and if a target ticks me off, I might just tackle it after the arrows have been pulled.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't make me eat all the Hudson's BBQ by myself...


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 14, 2013)

This is Saturday the 17th - Come on out!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

Hopin to make it out and give the huntin bow a little taste of foam.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok - The range is set to 'short - medium - long,' and from what Clay said, there's a 40' x 40' main tent, a stage (for calling out raffle winners) etc. etc. down at the property - I'll be there at the crack o' dawn, and rain or shine, I'll be there all day.  Unless it rains cocker spaniels, if those little yappers come flyin' out o' th' sky, I'm leaving....


----------



## Michaelp (Aug 17, 2013)

This is a good deal guys and gals...There are a lot of shooters within an hour of here. Lets make it happen.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 17, 2013)

Had a great time today. Good hunting type course with novelties for all. Glad to see a good crowd come out and support.


----------



## BigThig09 (Aug 18, 2013)

Posted this in another thread about what shooters want, but figured 323 deserved some recognition for a job well done! Thank you!


As a kid 15-20 years ago, I used to shoot a few 3-d tournaments a year with my dad and friends. I LOVED it. For some reason, we quit going. I've always wanted to get back into it, but like many here have said, I was intimidated by the "big time" shooters and quite frankly didn't have the confidence to do it. Yesterday I shot the charity event held by 323 archery and Gable's sporting goods. It was for fun, and for a great cause so I figured why not? Let me tell you, it was a BLAST and I am ate up with it now! They had a "break the lifesaver" competition that I couldn't get enough of (but my wallet did) lol...I wound up placing 2nd in that event, and the encouragement of the more serious shooters telling me I had the talent to shoot competitively and that they wanted to see me out there more boosted my confidence ten fold! It was a great event and I can honestly say 323 archery created a spark on a new shooter yesterday! Well done!

Simply put; Keep it simple, make it fun, and they will come!n


----------



## KillZone (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey thig nice shooting just remember start with novice then go up from there.  Just shoot straight!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm with Killzone! Thanks to EVERYONE who came out, and EVERYONE who worked the event, I was a little overwhelmed at how fast everything got cleaned up, since it's usually just myself and Clay taking down the targets.   I'll ask around and get a schedule up for next year's 3D shoots soon, we've already started talking to the folks at the Cystic Fibrosis group about doing another event EARLY next year instead of at the end of the season.  

ALSO -  Any of the OTHER clubs having charity events next year, lets try to COORDINATE the events so we're not stepping on each other. I don't think 3 hours apart is 'stepping' on each other, but I'm sure you know what I mean.  

Have fun, and stay safe everyone!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely a great day and good encouragement. Seeing people come out, especially archers, to help others and show concern for a true need. 

So who won the lifesavers and the long shoot?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely a great day and good encouragement. Seeing people come out, especially archers, to help others and show concern for a true need. 

So who won the lifesavers and the long shoot?


----------



## BigThig09 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure the same guy won both events. Charles Hunt was his name if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep - Charles won both.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 19, 2013)

Photos and whatnot are up at the website: 3:23 Archery


----------

